# Help! cooking for 500



## jay-461 (Apr 23, 2013)

I am cooking pork ribs,smoked sausage,brisket,potato salad,cole slaw,baked beans,pinto beans,Iced tea and cobbler.This is a fund raiser for a lady that has cancer.Can someone give me a idea of what quanity of food I need.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 24, 2013)

Shamrock? I thought me and Wiley was the only folks who ever heard of that place. You ever been to Lutie? Great gesture for the nice lady and she is in our prayers. Let us take a breath on the endeavor. That is way too many items. That would be enough to make Wolf Gang puck contemplate sewercide. Could be accomplished with pushed pork sandwiches..sweet bean and  chips..perhaps..if you have a lot of help..lol. What is our time frame to work?  Why do the money got to come from this kinda stuff? Just trying to cover all the bases here. Dont make me come up there..I could not afford the gas..lol.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 24, 2013)

Seems to me your going to need some help, maybe you should recruit Bigwheel


----------



## jay-461 (Apr 24, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Shamrock? I thought me and Wiley was the only folks who ever heard of that place. You ever been to Lutie? Great gesture for the nice lady and she is in our prayers. Let us take a breath on the endeavor. That is way too many items. That would be enough to make Wolf Gang puck contemplate sewercide. Could be accomplished with pushed pork sandwiches..sweet bean and chips..perhaps..if you have a lot of help..lol. What is our time frame to work? Why do the money got to come from this kinda stuff? Just trying to cover all the bases here. Dont make me come up there..I could not afford the gas..lol.


 I have lots of help,we have got several Churches behind us and about 40 people helping put this on but we can use all the help we can get.This is on 6-2-2013.Been to lutie several thousand times.


----------



## Max1 (Apr 24, 2013)

First thing you have to do is concentrate on the Items that you can make a few days in advance i.e. potato salad, cole slaw, baked beans, and pinto beans. I would cook the brisket in advance too you can do that like a week in advance, slap it in the freezer, a day or 2 before the benefit, let it thaw and then throw it in the oven or smoker. The big think is letting someone stand at the protein and server. This allows you to have portion control.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok sound like you got a good base of support. Thats very good. country style Lutheran Church funded its entirely yearly budget form one big cook and sell event each year. They cooked one meat called Boston Butts..think they have a new name for that now but I forget what it is. Start cooking immediately if not sooner. Bag suck the meat and put in the church freezers. Thaw it out on D-day and it will be a simple reheat job. Dont get cute with all the vaious and sundry meats..that would be a disaster. I would stick with the original menu suggestion..pushed pork sandwiches..Bushes beans and chips. Maybe a can of belly wash to go with. Throw some dawgs on for the kids and some brats for any lost yankmes. I am liking the sound of this. You ever heard of an old boy named Kevin King?


----------



## Axlelift (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd figure 2 ribs, 2oz brisket, 2oz sausage, 1/2 cup potatoe salid, and a 1/4 cup mixed beans per person. Everybody is going to try a piece of each meat, Aunt Ann, Uncle Frank and the over 50 crowd, most all women, and those under 12 yrs. will take 1rib, 1oz brisket and 1oz sausage and a dab of sides. The men in the middle will take 3 ribs 4 or 5oz each of brisket and sausage, 1/2 cup or more of each side. If you expect more old or more middle age you can adjust to a best guess. 2ribs per person X 500 = 1000 pieces / by 12 ribs to a slab = 84 slabs of ribs. My brisket loses 33-40% of raw weight when finished, so 2oz per =1000 oz / 16 =62.5 lbs. needed. 100lbs X 60%=60lbs of whole packer. The sausage would be 62.5lbs. My nunbers are based on 50 mixed guess that I can adjust up or down as needed. Looks like 100lbs potatoes, 5 cans each of#10 Pork&beans, Northern, Kidney, and Butter/Navy beans, 30lbs shreeded cabbage before the dressing.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 27, 2013)

Kidney beans? Who has the rope and hawg knife?


----------



## Max1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey now, don't scare BW, he is not used to eating healthy.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 28, 2013)

Well can assure folks..trying to peddle kidney beans in God's Country is surely not healthy.


----------



## jay-461 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## jay-461 (Apr 28, 2013)

thanks for all the help


----------



## jay-461 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the help


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 29, 2013)

You betcha Sir..and you come back now ya heah


----------



## Axlelift (Apr 30, 2013)

jay-461 Hope my little bit of info helped you, but most of the CREDIT must go to Bigwheel, just ask him!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh no..it was all you..I insist. Those kidney beans were a nice touch. Cant compete with that kinda gourmet action..lol. You da man!


----------

